# Diverter problem



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I went to a friends house today, *he* had just installed a kohler K-304 diverter with a K-405 transfer valve feeding shower head, hand held and tub spout. Shower holds tempature for 2-3 minutes and then runs cold. I would have probably fed the tub spout directly and sent water to the transfer valve by way of the diverter spout, but I really don't see how the way he piped it would effect tempature fluctuation. He has oil boiler with hot water coil and had no mixing valve I thought that maybe somehow pressure lost through coil might be affecting balancer, so I installed mixing valve on coil but it made no diffrence. Any thoughts out there

P.S. why do you always have problems helping friends and family?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> P.S. why do you always have problems helping friends and family?


No good deed goes unpunished. I been there. Not so much family as working on friends stuff.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I try to stay away from family and friends


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

thank's for the sympathy. any ideas on what might be causing the problem?


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

The problem is your friend did the work


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

change the cartridge in the diverter ive had this problelm on kohler showers before


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds like the tankless can't produce the GPM that you need. Assuming that only one showerhead operates at a time, you need approx 2.5 GPM. Problem is, that is at 50psig. If you are running a higher pressure, than you are pushing more water through the coil and proper heat transfer can't take place. 

Try installing a flow regulator (I use Watts P-3) and a thermostatic mixing valve (Honeywell/Braukman AM100 series). 

Hope this helps


----------

